# Is my rat still pregnant???



## Bernieboo37 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi my dumbo lady rat Libby is pregnant and is in her 3rd week. Week one she gained 30g approx and the second week she has plateaued and not gained weight???. Behaviour wise she is still behaving like a pregnant rat recently becoming more aggressive which is what I read to happen. She has a very rounded belly but I am concerned at her not gaining weight in the second week. The advice on the web is not great and varies so would really appreciate advice from other rat experts. Thanks


----------

